# Calling all introverts with intuition (IEI, EII, ILI, LII)



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Many believe MBTI and socionics types should/can be converted by simply switching the j/p on introverted types. I don't believe that is always the case. In my experience, these four types especially (EII, IEI, ILI, and EII) can often go either way. If you are one of these types, please tell me your MBTI type and socionics type. I'm trying to make a poll as well but not sure it will work on my phone, so just post a comment if it doesn't show up. Thanks!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I am an INTJ ILI.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I type as INTJ and ILI as both share NiTe.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

ziggy stardust x said:


> I am an INTJ ILI.


Thanks! Will you also vote in the poll? I just now created it


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Please don't just tell me you type a certain way because of what your own logic would tell you should be true though. Only vote if you have researched both systems and relate strongly to that type.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Shit, I voted incorrectly because my browser jumped up.

I'm ILI INTJ.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The theoretical consensus on this forum is that ILI=INTJ because NiTe are the first two egoic functions for both types, so really, your answer depends a lot more on what theoretical outlook people have on matching the two systems together.


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm an EII ENFJ

To Socionics, I'm introverted, but MBTI I'm pretty damn extra


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Official MBTI: *INFJ*

based on the official MBTI-test which is dichotomy-based
based on different INFJ-descriptions that matched me almost perfectly
I don't "believe" in the Grant-stack (cog. function order i.e. Ji-Pe-Pi-Je). Myers built up her theory of the 16-types on the four dichotomies, not on eight different cognitive functions.

Socionics: *EII*

based on the different online test that are function-based
based on the EII-type-descriptions



And btw: MBTI Ni ≠ Socionics Ni. 
http://www.infjs.com/threads/differences-between-individual-infjs.29855/page-3#post-815551


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP (most likely) - unsure.

Some people suggested me that i could be ISFP, INFJ, ISTP, INTP or ENFP. But others told me that i'm very INFP'ish. I personally don't think that i'm a thinker, and i'm not extraverted. I only doubted it because i think my Ne should be higher than my F. That's why some suggested i could be INFJ (because they see Fe in me, and with Ni/Fe/Ti (it would also explain why i initially mistyped as an INTP)). I sometimes think that i'm more consciously isolated, and that i'm less introvert than others possibly think. 

EII or IEI is even a bigger question. I think it's a tight race. 50/50 if i look to descriptions. Typers can't type me, and i don't have a lot of responses in my type thread. http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/870410-40q-philosophical-questionnaire.html


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

INFP with about 80% confidence or any other IN-- (remaining 20).
Socionics, having read a lot of models A,G and having played wih 80Q on another websit it's almost certainly IEI.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Kalix said:


> I'm an EII ENFJ
> 
> To Socionics, I'm introverted, but MBTI I'm pretty damn extra


Impossible, those two types share no common, ie valued, function. Socionics offers subtypes, which allows for an introverted extrovert and extroverted introvert.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread is severely doomed. I'm curious about the OP's understanding of Socionics. Socionics forces one to understand Jungian functions whereas MBTI doesn't. MBTI is the equivalent of daily, newspaper horoscopes.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

I apparently don't exist in your poll.

INTJ LIE-Ni


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

i don't take mbti's interpretation of cognitive functions seriously at all, so i go by descriptions; based upon those, i'm an infj. in socionics, i think i might be eie-ni.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Nothing1 said:


> This thread is severely doomed. I'm curious about the OP's understanding of Socionics. Socionics forces one to understand Jungian functions whereas MBTI doesn't. MBTI is the equivalent of daily, newspaper horoscopes.


My understanding of socionics goes deeper than that of MBTI. But I agree with you. I don't take MBTI seriously beyond just vaguely fitting descriptions. I once bought into MBTI cognitive functions but knowing socionics like I do now, I don't find them useful in MBTI. The only way MBTI is useful is to introduce people to the more complicated theory of socionics.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Nothing1 said:


> This thread is severely doomed. I'm curious about the OP's understanding of Socionics. Socionics forces one to understand Jungian functions whereas MBTI doesn't. MBTI is the equivalent of daily, newspaper horoscopes.


Your answers are confusing - you seem to think that there is only "one true version" of the cognitive functions, that JCF/Socionics/MBTI all define the functions the same way? I question your understanding of the fundamental differences in these systems.

Anyway, as for me I am an IEI, and dichotomy test as INFx. I ended up clicking INFP IEI, since INFx isn't a choice, but I meant to click INFJ since that one always fits slightly better. Mildly frustrating that the poll answer is permanent.


----------



## Veil_of_Reality (Feb 12, 2018)

I type as INFJ in both mbti and Jung...and IEI-Ni in socionics.
I do feel like ILI-Ni fits better though.


----------



## Ananse (Sep 25, 2018)

Tests that differ between E/I orientation of the respective functions usually type me ENTP, sometimes INFJ. XNFP according to typical dicotomy-based tests. Socionics IEI.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Si and Se doesn't translate well from one system into another. Socionics Si is more like MBTI Se for example (ok, not exactly).
Intutive elements don't really have this problem, but EII is a Fi dom for example and it describes a stereotypical INFJ, mostly due to the IJ temperament being a rational one which has similar characteristics to MBTI J types.
MBTI functional model is not well thought out. Most of MBTI is based on observable surface behavior with the functions being an afterthought.

I recommend retyping based on the functional model and especially the 4th function (PolR) if you guys want to figure out your socionics types. In as far as MBTI goes the self report tests all suck, surface level behavior changes over time.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

shotgunfingers said:


> Si and Se doesn't translate well from one system into another. Socionics Si is more like MBTI Se for example (ok, not exactly).
> Intutive elements don't really have this problem, but EII is a Fi dom for example and it describes a stereotypical INFJ, mostly due to the IJ temperament being a rational one which has similar characteristics to MBTI J types.
> MBTI functional model is not well thought out. Most of MBTI is based on observable surface behavior with the functions being an afterthought.
> 
> I recommend retyping based on the functional model and especially the 4th function (PolR) if you guys want to figure out your socionics types. In as far as MBTI goes the self report tests all suck, surface level behavior changes over time.


I think these poll results just show how little people know about socionics. I've even seen people here say stuff like that people are ISFj because of aesthetic appreciation as opposed to ISxp.

Of course, in socionics, aesthetic appreciation is almost entirely an Si thing.


----------

